# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  how to script linked servers

## doyleb

Is there a way to script linked servers and their account for the purpose of copying them to another SQL Server.

----------


## andi_g69

Look at table sysservers in master db. That's where SQL stores the linked server information.
If you alos check the source of sp_addserver you might get theidea of how SQL creates linked server entries.

----------

